# CBSE Class X results!



## hsr (May 27, 2008)

*CBSERESULTS.NIC.IN
boy i wish i wasn't the only one of 15 yrs on digit!
Well, the chennai region results will be published today, 5pm and the other regions on 29th.....
Please Pray for me...(ONLY)


----------



## agm_1052001 (May 27, 2008)

hari_sanker_r said:


> *CBSERESULTS.NIC.IN
> boy i wish i wasn't the only one of 15 yrs on digit!
> Well, the chennai region results will be published today, 5pm and the other regions on 29th.....
> Please Pray for me...(ONLY)




Best of luck man...


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 27, 2008)

best of luck dude, which zone are you in?


----------



## Pathik (May 27, 2008)

Good luck Bachho! Mera ashirwad hamesha tumhare saath hai.


----------



## savi (May 27, 2008)

I think you passed your exam,
CBSE X class result will declare on 29 May.

Best of Luck


----------



## gary4gar (May 27, 2008)

Good Luck Kids


----------



## hsr (May 27, 2008)

Actually i am from chennai zone and @ 5pm today, i'm goin to hell !


----------



## Ecko (May 27, 2008)

FTW
R U ppl wishing him good luck or showing ur grown-Up lol
Get some Lyf
I hate


----------



## bajaj151 (May 27, 2008)

Best of Luck bro !!!!


----------



## Sparsh007 (May 27, 2008)

hari_sanker_r said:


> *CBSERESULTS.NIC.IN
> boy i wish i wasn't the only one of 15 yrs on digit!
> Well, the chennai region results will be published today, 5pm and the other regions on 29th.....
> Please Pray for me...(ONLY)


You are not.
My result is on 29th.


----------



## ico (May 27, 2008)

All the best...*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon14.gif


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 27, 2008)

Best of Luck.May you get 150%


----------



## legolas (May 27, 2008)

I still remember the tension in the air during these periods!! 
Good luck to all!


----------



## hullap (May 27, 2008)

hari_sanker_r said:


> *CBSERESULTS.NIC.IN
> boy i wish i wasn't the only one of 15 yrs on digit!
> Well, the chennai region results will be published today, 5pm and the other regions on 29th.....
> Please Pray for me...(ONLY)


well im to 15
well im going to


----------



## Ron (May 27, 2008)

hey dude how was ur result?
i am also waiting for my cbse result............


----------



## phreak0ut (May 27, 2008)

All the best guys!! Let us know about your result


----------



## hsr (May 28, 2008)

Phew! i got this loads of crap as my bloody result :
English 79 - A2
Malayalam 89 - B2
Mathematics 91 - A1
Science 84 - A2
*SOCIAL SCIENCE 56 @$$#%@$ C2*
A totla of 79.8 % just lost 80 for 1 mark!


----------



## Faun (May 28, 2008)

congrats


----------



## cooldip10 (May 28, 2008)

hari_sanker_r said:


> *CBSERESULTS.NIC.IN
> boy i wish i wasn't the only one of 15 yrs on digit!
> Well, the chennai region results will be published today, 5pm and the other regions on 29th.....
> Please Pray for me...(ONLY)



Hey man best of LUCK!!
You made me remember my (not so)old days..


----------



## Ron (May 28, 2008)

hari_sanker_r said:


> Phew! i got this loads of crap as my bloody result :
> English 79 - A2
> Malayalam 89 - B2
> Mathematics 91 - A1
> ...



Congo u got gud marks in maths,sci and eng..........
I am also waiting for the result........Let see wht will hapen at 8 tomorow


----------



## abhijangda (May 28, 2008)

tomorrow my result is coming. Please pray for me.


----------



## hsr (May 28, 2008)

GOOD LUCK ALL, PLEASE REPORT YOUR MARKS... sorry typed in caps on


----------



## karmanya (May 29, 2008)

A Little more than 4 hours left, I'm starting to hyperventilate


----------



## Ron (May 29, 2008)

3 hrs left dude........Hey almighty please fulfill our wishes


----------



## karmanya (May 29, 2008)

T minus 42 minutes, good luck everyone x!


----------



## gigyaster (May 29, 2008)

less then 20mins, pray for me, if i do bad my parents will kill me.nahiiiiiii??

I wish all the 765095 students who have given there xam should get as they expect. Gud luck to all those 765095.
Pray for me from the bottom of your heart.


----------



## akshaykapoor_3 (May 29, 2008)

Results declared !! gud luck all


----------



## karmanya (May 29, 2008)

English Comm.  	081      	A2
085 	Hindi Course-b 	075     	B2
041 	Mathematics 	099     	A1
086 	Science 	087     	A2
087 	Social Science 	076     	B1
165 	Introductory I T 	097      	A1


----------



## Faun (May 29, 2008)

congrats


----------



## karmanya (May 29, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## gary4gar (May 29, 2008)

karmanya said:


> English Comm.  	081      	A2
> 085 	Hindi Course-b 	075     	B2
> 041 	Mathematics 	099     	A1
> 086 	Science 	087     	A2
> ...


Do you include IT when calculating percentage or its best of five?

When we passed, we had only 5 papers


----------



## Pathik (May 29, 2008)

Congrats karmanya, and harisanker.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (May 29, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> Do you include IT when calculating percentage or its best of five?
> 
> When we passed, we had only 5 papers



i think IT is his additional subject ... therefore , it will be best of five in his aggregate !


----------



## hsr (May 29, 2008)

congrats Karmanya.... And ThankYou all


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 29, 2008)

Congrats everyone


----------



## dead (May 29, 2008)

When i was in 10th i had got 91 % hehe good but in 12th got 65% very bad


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jun 1, 2008)

When I was in 10th I scored only about 80 in Science and SST, and 88 in English, 82 in Hindi....56 in mathematics = System Shock 

IT was an additional subject for us, non-scholastic. Suffice to say I scored 99 on that one


----------



## hsr (Jun 1, 2008)

^^ i can see that !


----------



## JaswinderSingh (Jan 12, 2009)

I got only B Grade in my cbse.


----------



## gforce23 (Jan 12, 2009)

Pffft at CBSE. ICSE is much better!


----------

